# I'd like to switch to raw food, how to do it?



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi!! My name is Isabel and I have a male GSD that will be 2 y.o. next march, and a male Maltese, 1 y.o. I have been around with the dog food, wether changing to raw food or not, which would be the best commenrcial food for them.... and a friend at the working group where I train my GSD told me about it, and about this forum. She told me she follows the prey model diet. So am here and have no idea where to start, I'd like if you pleasee could tell me how to start... I'd like to know if there's a main thread here in the forum I can read the "How to start with it" thing... or any good book I could buy. I would like to know which is the right meat to give them, if they need fruit and vegetables, and what about rice. Also where could I find good balanced diets according to their weight.. my GSD is 37 kilos and my maltese only 5  They are very good friends!!

Here u can see my boys!!
View attachment 8813
View attachment 8814


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I posted in your other thread as well, and by the way your dog is beautiful! Basically raw consists of a variety of meat,bones and organs. Balance comes over time. Some people do feed vegetables, but most have to be partially digested (pureed) before the dog can get anything out of them. And honestly, there is nothing in them that isn't in raw meat, bones and organs. That is all a dog needs. In variety it supplies all needed nutrients. Fish oil is really the only supplement given in most cases, if the dog isn't fed all grass fed meats or oily fish several times a week.

Grains are needed by dogs at all. I don't think any raw feeders feed grains. Here is link to a great site by one of our members here, DaneMamma. How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Here you go: How to Get Started | Prey Model Raw

You can feed any kind of meat - personally I try to keep it as free range as possible and like to use venison as much as possible. You don't need to feed vegetables, fruits or grains of any kind, dogs don't need any of that - just a wide variety of meat, bones and organs. A good starting point of how much to feed is between 2-3% of their ideal adult body weight, and then take it from there, some dogs need more, some need less - it all depends on your dog. mmm... a good book? try Tom Lonsdale books - "Raw meaty bones promote health", and "work wonders"


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom (Jan 17, 2011)

Check the link that Jenni and Aliana are giving to you. Also read the posts in raw feeding. If you have a question, just ask. It were the best decision about my dogs nutrition that I had ever made.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi! 

thank you very much for your answers!! Have been reading the How to get started section at www.pretmodelraw.com and it's very clear, have a couple of questions to start with... I normally feed my dogs once a day, should I have to switch to 2 per day? Can't be given all in once? 

And regarding the suggestion of that the pieces should be big enough to be crunched down in order to avoid swallow them whole, for the maltese I guess I should cut it a little, isn't it? what about the bones for him? I need advice for my little dog. i can imagine the big one crunching a chicken, but the little one...

Thank you!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

In the beginning, split it up. Too much at once and you can get digestive issues like runny poops. Be sure in the beginning, strip the chicken of skin, fat and any organs still attached.

A maltese will do fine with chicken necks or wings. Its best not to cut bones because you can get some pretty odd shaped, unusually sharp pieces. Let them do the crunching. Little chicken drummies work well for small dogs also. They are just little mini chicken drumbsticks.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all,

am happy to say that everything points me to switch to raw meat diet. Just come from a local meat warehouse which I may able to get all kind of meats (chicken, turkey, lamb, pork, cow...), bones, meat and organs... he's a hunter, and has many local hunter customers that buy there for their dog packs. As an example, a box of chiken pieces, containing about 15/20 kilos of chicken.... 2€ (=3$)!!!!!!!!!!!! am flipping!!!! just went out thinking I have no space for that amount of meat. I need a freezer I thought... on the way home I stoped at a local shop... where I found an offer, a big enourmous freezer, at a very good price, so... I have already left an amount to reserve it!!!!

Just had to share it! I'm very happy.... and am also flipping becaus I have made numbers.. If i need between 2-3% of dogs weight as daily food, that means about 1 kilo or 1,100 kilos per day, that means about 35 kilos a month... that is about 4-5€ a month???¿¿?¿?? 

LMAO!!!

I'm switching next week, after going to pick up the freezer!!!!

Will write later with many doubts!!! Thank you all!!!!


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Congratulations! That's great! Sounds like you are starting out right. Keep us posted and we will gladly help you. It's so exciting!.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi all, am back  call me silly but before switching to raw food have had to clean and declutter all my garage... to be able to put there a freezer. I did it... and yesterday I bought it, and this morning I went for the food!!! I bought first turkey as I told that chicken must be frozen at least 3 weeks to avoid bacterias, so I have ordered chcicken parts for next week and today they switch to Raw food!!! Yay!!! bye bye commercial food!!! 

I have given a turkey carcass to my german shepherd and when he was by half of it have taken it away for dinner, as a whole carcass I have calculated it's the apropiate amount for him, daily. He eats slowly, at a good pace. He chews and eats peacefully, he loves it!!!!!

For my little maltese I bought him wings. I had not realized turkey wings are that big. My poor dog was overwhelmed by the whole wing lol! As I have calculated the wing is what he needs per day, I cut it into 4 pieces and then have given him a couple. There my little predator came out and ate it all  

My german shepherd I had to take him outside to leave my maltese eat in peace  He was staring at him with a mad face while he was eating.... like saying "u gonna eat that? run, if not I'll steal it!!!!"

So, first round of the raw meat experience: 100% positive!  They love it, they eat slow and chewing and ... have to wait for their poo's yet.

Will keep you posted and asking you all my doubts!

Thank you for reading me!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

Once you get the hang of it it is second nature. When I tell people I feed prey model to four dogs for some reason they think its so difficult and time consuming. It takes me a matter of minutes each meal to do and except for one dog( genetic issue) my little guys have all bright white teeth including a 4 pound chihuahua and that is saying a lot.


----------



## Davep (Feb 6, 2013)

Visit my webpage at www.dogsnutrtion.org to find great healthy dog food recipes.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

yeah they think it's difficult, and also they think it's very dangerous to give them bones!
Oh, a quick question: Should I give them any kind of extra, I mean any natural source of glucosamine? My german shepherd had elbow displasia and was operated when he was 6 months old.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Chicken feet are a great source of glucosamine. They make great healthy little snacks.


----------



## woganvonderweidenstrasse (Nov 22, 2012)

Belel said:


> yeah they think it's difficult, and also they think it's very dangerous to give them bones!
> Oh, a quick question: Should I give them any kind of extra, I mean any natural source of glucosamine? My german shepherd had elbow displasia and was operated when he was 6 months old.


Sorry to hear that, from the picture he doesn't look like he has any bone issues. Where did you get him? His back is nice and straight with no extreme slope or roach, and now cow hocks - that is something you don't see to often today.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I don't think that the Maltese can eat the bones of turkey wings they are very large. If he can't ingest the bone you are going to have cannon butt. I think for him you need to go out and find either chicken necks or wings. They don't need to be frozen first.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Regarding my german shepherd, I bought him to a breeder in Spain, all working bloodlines, not beauty line, and all ancestors with "A" elbow and hip radios, except his father with a Fast A (which means almost A). But he's well recovered from the operation, he swims from spring to autumn, and we work in a training group. He runs, and stands well any situation, but only when weather changes, hi sometimes limps a little.

And regarding my maltese, you're right, Herzo. He could eat the smaller parts first, but couldn't in theevening... or at least that what I thought. But the problem is that he doesn't want to. After reading your comments, this morning I went to get chicken wings. I have offered him twice today, for a while, and has no interest. First I thought he was ill, may be a turkey bone has hurt his stomach? I was worried, even that he as happy, running and playing as always. Then I offered him a piece of my hamburger (cooked) and he jumped happy moving the tail, saying I want more more! So, he is not ill. He simply is a royal and doesn't want to eat raw chicken. Any hint will be appreciated... today he has eaten only the little piece of hamburger!!


----------



## barneysmom2510 (Oct 12, 2011)

I noticed in one of the posts that chicken had to be frozen for 3weeks to avoid bacteria. Is this true? I have never done that.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

barneysmom2510 said:


> I noticed in one of the posts that chicken had to be frozen for 3weeks to avoid bacteria. Is this true? I have never done that.


No, it doesn't have to be frozen first. I think Salmon from the Northwest needs to be frozen, but no, not chicken.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

How about turkey necks? you may have to cut them as some of them are huge, chicken necks. You may have to tough love him a little or maybe smash it with a hammer.

I'm not the best with small dogs as I have never feed one before just telling what I have read on here with people feeding small dogs.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

MollyWoppy said:


> No, it doesn't have to be frozen first. I think Salmon from the Northwest needs to be frozen, but no, not chicken.


I friend of mine who feeds raw meat to her dogs told me, because of the bacteria, and am doing it.... it's not necessary?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

No not necessary - we have fed it frozen, fresh and pretty much the only thing I freeze before feeding is game meat and fish.


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Herzo said:


> How about turkey necks? you may have to cut them as some of them are huge, chicken necks. You may have to tough love him a little or maybe smash it with a hammer.
> 
> I'm not the best with small dogs as I have never feed one before just telling what I have read on here with people feeding small dogs.


Today my maltese ate it all. I made 2 things:

1-cut the wing into smaller pieces he could "handle".
2- I entered my german shepherd into the kitchen with him. This made my maltese growl at him because was staring his food. He became very possessive of his own food and while protecting his food he ate it all  

Oh, Usually they have always ate toghether in the kitchen. After my maltese finished he always tries to steal from the GSD plate, and he allows him to do, it'0s me who have to take him aeay. But with the raw food I have separated both, the big carcass outside, with my GSD, and the little wing cut into pieces ion the plate, in the kitchen. AS my maltese was not happy with it, I didn't want him to get distracted or stolen by the big one. None of my dogs growl to me or my children because of food. My children, 3 and 6 years old, give them their food since they were both puppies. We can take their food out, that's not a problem, I also can take the carcass out of my german shepherd mouth, I did it before because I wanted to split thew whole turkey carcass in 2 meals. I know my german shepherd could steal my maltese food, but as he had already had lunch, I tried entering him, and the "experiment" worked out  So after 3 days of almost eating nothing, my little doggie has started eating raw!!!


----------



## Belel (Jan 24, 2013)

Liz said:


> No not necessary - we have fed it frozen, fresh and pretty much the only thing I freeze before feeding is game meat and fish.


All fish, or only salmon from the northwest? Northwest you mean pacific north?


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

I freeze all fish because my dogs prefer eating it frozen and it is easier to cut into portion sizes for my smaller dogs. If we catch small medium fish we can feed them immediately to the larger dogs. Cutting raw fish is difficult, cutting up frozen fish is easy.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Belel said:


> All fish, or only salmon from the northwest? Northwest you mean pacific north?


Only salmon from the northwest, and I have heard that even then there is no guarentee that will kill the parasite. I just don't feed any fish from the pacific northwest. I supplement with fish oil.

You don't have to freeze chicken. I have fed our own chickens fresh after killing them, still warm.


----------



## doggoblin (Jun 6, 2011)

Think it's important to clear up a misconception. Freezing does nothing to bacteria other than making them dormant. Thaw the meat and the bacteria are still there, "waking up", multiplying and producing toxins. Not normally a problem in terms of eating when it comes to dogs. Use basic hygiene methods concerning meat to prevent human illness which you should be doing when making your own meat meals (vegetarians excluded). 

Freezing is used to kill parasites. Different parasites are killed at different temperatures/length of time frozen.


----------

